# RIP Kobe Bryant



## zolhof (Jan 26, 2020)

Early today, at age 41, Kobe Bryant was killed in a helicopter crash. This is absolutely devastating. One of the greatest athletes to ever play the game of basketball. He was a 17x All-Star, 2x NBA finals MVP, 2x Olympic gold medalist and 5x NBA champion.

He also won an Oscar for the animated short "Dear Basketball", which was directed by Glen Keane and scored by John Williams (he was a big JW fan).





Rest in peace, Mamba.

edit. It was also confirmed the passing of four other people, including Kobe's 13 year old daughter, Gianna. :(


----------



## Assa (Jan 26, 2020)

Unbelievable. I was huge basketball fan in my youth and spent every free minute on the court, so of course Kobe was one of my childhood heroes...may he rest in peace!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Jan 26, 2020)

yeah I saw... crazy. Sean Reinert just died the other day too. 

RIP kobe


----------



## nolotrippen (Jan 26, 2020)

Assa said:


> Unbelievable. I was huge basketball fan in my youth and spent every free minute on the court, so of course Kobe was one of my childhood heroes...may he rest in peace!


Can't believe some of the comments about him in the news by soulless trolls


----------



## MPortmann (Jan 26, 2020)

Huge Kobe Bryant follower. Seeing him play live and following his interviews, books offered so much inspiration. He had such a positive and never give up mentality. 

Kobe on working w John Williams, he was in wonder of how Williams could lead a group (orchestra of 80-90) of people as if they were one. Bryant said Williams explained to him how he learned “it's better to ask people questions than to tell them what to do if something is wrong.”


----------



## C.R. Rivera (Jan 26, 2020)

nolotrippen said:


> Can't believe some of the comments about him in the news by soulless trolls


I certainly hope one doesn't ever count Katelyn F. as a soulless troll.


----------



## patrick76 (Jan 26, 2020)

ProfoundSilence said:


> yeah I saw... crazy. Sean Reinert just died the other day too.
> 
> RIP kobe


Damn. It was a joy watching him play. I just read his daughter was on the helicopter also. God how horrible.

Sean Reinert. I didn't know that. Really great drummer. Neil and Sean are two of my favorite players. 2020 sucks so far.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 26, 2020)

So awful, so sad. Brilliant player, even to a rabid, lifelong Knick fan (read: masochist) like myself. Ugh...


----------



## ironbut (Jan 26, 2020)

Terrible loss!
RIP Kobe


----------



## Maiestic9 (Jan 26, 2020)

Growing up in Los Angeles as a huge laker fan it was a joy to see his career from day one as an 18 year old coming out of high school to his final game where he dropped 60 points . The same passion , conviction , commitment , intensity , and love that defined his legendary career continued in the next chapter of his life .
Tragic loss of not just Kobe , but his daughter and seven others. 

This quote from kobe kinda sums up why So many love him. 


"I have self-doubt. I have insecurity. I have fear of failure. I have nights when... 'My back hurts, my feet hurt, my knees hurt. I don't have it. I just want to chill.' We all have self-doubt. You don't deny it, but you also don't capitulate to it. You embrace it." -#Kobe


----------



## sIR dORT (Jan 26, 2020)

Absolutely crazy. A day after Lebron passed him too. Really shocking and sad.


----------



## tav.one (Jan 26, 2020)

This is extremely sad and the way of going makes me even more sad. He’s been an inspiration for millions. He’ll always be the hero of my life. RIP Kobe.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 27, 2020)

So terrible. I am speechless.

Countless memories and inspiration.


----------



## Ashermusic (Jan 27, 2020)

As a lifelong rabid Boston Celtics fan, Kobe was the Laker I loved to hate. But as a lifelong NBA fan, there was no denying his greatness and I am deeply saddened by his premature passing, as well as his young daughter and 7 others.

RIP Kobe.


----------



## erica-grace (Jan 27, 2020)

C.R. Rivera said:


> I certainly hope one doesn't ever count Katelyn F. as a soulless troll.



That's right - Katelyn Faber.

Not saying he did, or he didn't, because there is no way for me to know. But...

In any event, horrible tragedy for everyone involved. RIP


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Jan 27, 2020)

I could not grief yesterday, as I had a theater rehearsal and spent the night in another town with the ensemble there. Kobe is not that well known in Switzerland, except within the Basketball community (which is small)

My phone blew up, as I have a lot of family and friends in LA. It feels unreal.

Now I am home and can start to process. Watching Doc Rivers tear up, Gregg Popovich's statement after their game, Colin Cowherd's statement, all the stories and reactions..


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jan 27, 2020)

It never ceases to amaze me as to how different people can view things....differently.


----------



## Soundhound (Jan 28, 2020)

That's what makes a horse race, to coin a cliche.

Here's a pretty great piece on Kobe. Takes on the difficult aspect thoughtfully. 









Kobe Bryant and Complicated Legacies


On the inconvenient women who make matters worse




jill.substack.com


----------

